# Food Safety News - 03/20/2022 2022 Food Safety Summit organizers release schedule for May event



## daveomak.fs (Mar 20, 2022)

*2022 Food Safety Summit organizers release schedule for May event*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2022 12:05 am
The 2022 Food Safety Summit is scheduled for May 9-12 at the Donald E. Stephens Convention Center in the Chicago suburb of, Rosemont, IL. The annual event brings more than 1,000 attendees from industry, government and academia together to discuss the current state of food safety and its future. The Summit includes certification courses, a... Continue Reading


*England sees decline in E. coli O157 cases and outbreaks*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2022 12:03 am
The number of E. coli O157 infections in England shows a downward trend, according to a study covering 11 years of surveillance data. From 2009 to 2019, there were 8,295 Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) O157 infections reported to national surveillance and 1,472 were classed as outbreak cases. In England, E. coli O157 is a... Continue Reading


----------

